

Ask HN: Review my site - Shiftpop.com - inc

Shiftpop is a live video aggregator that's been running as an open beta preview for a while now, we're trying to figure out if people are interested in using something like this, and if it's going to be possible to monetize at some point.<p>http://shiftpop.com<p>Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks.
======
trevelyan
I had trouble figuring out what the site did from the text in your
advertisement, possibly because referring to video as "casts" is counter-
intuitive to me. It makes me think of the word webcasts, when your examples
seem to be video files and movies.

Tried dragging a video into the lower sitecast box which is right beside the
video selection menu and it did nothing, although it started playing in both
when I dragged it into the upper one. The Say What option didn't work for me,
or maybe I just don't know how that stuff works. Clicking in various places
there did nothing for me. Someone with more experience with SEO would know if
the tag cloud is being useful. I wouldn't try to find video using it.

I wouldn't pay for this, but that's more because I don't think it makes sense
to pay intermediaries for online content presumably sourced elsewhere. I do
like the design and the drag and drop functionality, although the line-height
on the about page needs to be increased to make the text more legible and some
of the navigation terminology "Cloud" is puzzling.

------
rrhyne
Second dropping the 'Casts' terminology. I would go with webcasts or streams.
I would use google's keyword suggestion tool and find out what people are
using to search for webcasts, then use those terms.

I think you'll loose initial users people who don't get the functionality with
the drag and drop.

I like your design, but for the intro tutorial, I'd simplify it greatly, using
less graphics. It seems too much like a video I didn't choose, which I was
ignoring at first.

Good luck!

